# suche jemanden der geworben werden will Allianz Blackmoore



## Zraconati (24. Februar 2016)

Mein Name ist Niklas und bin 20 Jahre alt.

 

mit leuten zusammen zu lvln macht mehr spass, darum frage ich ja auch nun in dem forum nach ^^

 

es ist mir egal wie viele chars gelevelt werden, hauptsache der spass ist mit dabei.

 

Was ist erwarte:

Freunlichkeit

Aktivitaet, natuerlich geht rl vor

 

was ich liefern kann:

 

Battlechest wird bezahlt, erst wenn ich merke ihr wollt auch wirklich mit mir zocken.

Gold und hilfsdienste von kollegen (d.h. Inis ziehen um schneller hochzukommen und sogar spaeter, wenn ihr pvp machen wollt hilfe von guten Spielern.)


----------



## Cavatas (25. Februar 2016)

Hast ne PN 

 

LG Cavatas


----------

